# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مسرحي ...مترامية ٌ أطرافه..

## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*سلامٌ عليكم من رب السماء ورحمةٌ وبركات..* 

*دقائقٌ وثواني معدودة...* 

*وستُعلن مسرحيتي .. وقت بدأها..* 
*ألا من أراد الحضور...* 

*فالمقاعد: على أعتاب قلبي..* 
*التذكرة: هنا يختلف الأمر نوعاً ما...فأنا هي من ستدفع التذاكر..*
*على الحضور..* 

*والتذكرة هي نبض الفؤاد..* 


*المسرح: قلب دمعة..* 

*عنوان المسرحية : مسرحي مترامية أطرافه..* 
*من تأليف..وسيناريو وحوار: دمعة على السطور...* 
*بطولة : كل من يحوم حول القلب...* 

*بدأ العد التنازلي...* 
*فلتنطلقوا ولتُعرجوا على الأعتاب..*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*رُفع الستار ...* 

*وبدأ التمثيل..* 

*ولكن..* 


*هنا التمثيل يُضاهي الحقيقة نوعاً ما..* 
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*أُغلق الستار ثانيةً ...* 


*عجباً !!!* 


*أأغلقت الأبطال ستار قلوبها ؟؟* 
*لم تتسنّى لنا الفرصة برؤية شيئ...* 
*أنقضى وقتُ المسرحية ورحلوا جميعاً ؟؟!!* 
*أين من يُخرج هذه المسرحية ...* 
*أين أصحاب الكاميرا هنا وهناك ...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*واي أبطال رحلوا ؟!!* 
*أبطال حياتنا ...* 

*من وقفوا معنا وآزرونا*  

*في محطات حياتنا المُختلفة ....* 



*أيُعقل أن تُغلق أستار قلوبهم يوماً ؟؟؟* 


*هل غادروا عرش القلوب...* 


*أم هل غابت رسومهم عن مُحيا الوجوه ؟!!* 



*لعل أطيافهم اضمحلّت بين زحمة السنين ؟!!* 

*أو لعل جُثمانهم اختفت تحت الرمال ...* 

*واختاروا بأن يكون مسكنهم تُراباً...* 
*وعافوا مساكنهم بين الضلوع ...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*لحظة...* 

*أيا أبطالاً في حياتنا...* 
*لاترحلوا عن شاطئ القلوب..* 
*فالقلوب تناديكم ..* 

*والارواح مُشتاقة لرؤياكم*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*مالي لااسمع صوتاً ؟!!* 

*ولاأرى أحداً...* 
*وحدي اتوسط في مسرح ...* 

*رحل عنه أبطاله...* 

*ورحل خلفهم الحضور..* 

*وخلفوني .. دون أنيس...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*لاأُريد* 
*أن استسلم لواقع مرير..* 
*يُحتمه عليّ زمني...* 

*لاأُريد أن اُصعق بصاعقة ....يُمليها عليّ القلب...* 

*ولكن...* 
*هل سأستطيع العيش لوحدي...* 
*في عالمٍ لااعلم مايُخفي لي القدر فيه...* 

*أين من كانوا يسلوني...* 
*أين من يحتضنوا قلبي الصغير بين أيديهم ..*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*عذراً...* 
*لربما أنا هي من غابت تحت الرمال...* 


*واختفى مسرحها عن وسط الزحام..* 


*وتلاشت ذكرها مع موجة النسيان...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*ايقنتُ أننا...* 


*نحنُ فقط من نستطيع أن نحدد مواقعنا على مسرح الحياة...* 
*هناك من ينتصب على قاعدة المسرح..*
*ولا يتأثر باي رياح تعتو عليه...* 
*بل هو من يُأثر على كبد الرياح...* 

*ويبقى مُخلداً مابقي الدهر وطال..* 


*وهناك من يبقى فترة متوسطاً للمسرح..*
*يؤثر ويتأثر...* 

*وبعدها يغادر...* 
*فيبقى ذكراه حيناً ولربما تمحيه الأزمان يوماً...* 



*وهناك من اتخذ لنفسه موقعاً على جنبات المسرح..* 
*ولم يصبو للوصول إلى المنصة ...* 

*يرحل ...* 
*فتندثر ذكراه ..دون عودة...* 


*إذن فلنتخذ لقلوبنا موقعاً على مسرح الحياة...* 
*ولنحدد لها خطاً ومنهجاً صحيحاً...تسيرُ عليه...* 

*لتبقى ذكرانا خالدة في القلوب مابقي الدهر ..*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*عذراً*  
*لكل طرف مترامي هنا ...* 
*وأهلاً*  

*بكل طرف اتخذ لقلبه موقعاً...بين القلوب..*
*بحكمته .. وفطنته ..* 



ربما يرحلوا.. 
أو لربما نحن من نرحل..
فتعالوا نُحدد مواقعنا قبل الرحيل..من مسرح الحياة.. 
*ربما نرحل يوماً عن هذه الحياة ..فلنترك لنا بصمة على مسرح الآخرين...وعلى مسرح الحياة ككل..كلٌ على شاكلته يختار بصمته..*

*** وأخيراً أخبركم أن كل ذلك..كان من نسج الخيال..*
*ولربما احتوى على فكر واقع نوعاً ما ...من يدري*** 

*كل مودتي...*
*ابعثها لكم من هنا...*
*أختكم : دمعة على السطور..* 

*عذراً ياقارئ سطوري..*
*إن لمست غموضاً بين حناياها ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات تحتوي بين حناياها ..

معنى والف معنى ..

تعمقت في كلماتك الكثير ..

وظليت اقراء واقراء ولم اجد سوى ..

مسرح خالي .. لا يوجد بجمهور ..

ولا اجد به من يسمع ..

كلمات غامضة ... اعجبتني غموضها ..

ومفتاحها هي الغموض .. والسر في فتحها ..

تسلمي على هالطرح الموفق ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## نُون

مرحبا ،،

مسرحكِ مختلفةٌ مضامينه ،،
في حين شكلياته تتفق مع بقية المسرحيات ،،
الرائع هنا _ هو _
أنكِ :
المسرح ، المؤلف ، القاص ، الغموض ، العنوان ..
كل شيءٍ هنا جميل ،،
و كل فقرةٍ شاهدتها على مسرح قلبكِ كانت
_ مميزة و لو كللها الغموض _

دمعة على السطور
فكركِ راقي ،
و يدهشني في كل مرة أكثر من سابقتها ،،

تحياتي المقصرة .

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي دمووووعه المحبوبه / دلع حلو مــــو ؟  :nosweat:  :nosweat: 

دآئمآ خيآلك ِ رآئع وكلمآتك ِ أروع ..

جميله هي كلمآتك ِ أخيه  فعلآ نحن من نجعل لنآ ذكرى بين محبينآ ..

فنحن من نجعل النآس يحبونآ بكلآمنآ الحسن ، بذكرنآ ، بكل تصرفآتنآ ..

سلمت ِ لنآ غآليتي وسلم لنآ أهل الإبدآع ..

دمنآ في توآصل بإذن المولى 

تحياتي
نبوووووووووضه

----------


## Princess

اراني على تلك المنصه
اسمع تصفيق جماهير غفيره وتصفيرهم
قلبي يخفق رهبة ورغم ذاك ينتشي طربا
و ادعو في صميم قلبي ..
 اللهم زد من يحبني جنونا فيني وامنح من يكرهني نعمة العقل..
لأجدني افيق من حلم  يقظتي هذا,, على صدى من بقو حولي
معدودين على اصابعي .. هم من بقيت ملامحهم ترافقني وحاشاها ان تطوى قيد النسيان..

حلم طالما راودني.. ان احجز لي مقعدا في كل القلوب..
اعجز عن تحقيقه.. فكلما حجزت لي مقعدا..
اراهم يرحلون..
حتى بت اشك في نفسي احيانا..
ولكن رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه..

اخيرا.. صرت اردد بيني وبين نفسي في حال رؤياهم
من باعنا برخيص بتراب بعناه
ومن عافنا عفناه ولو كان غالي..

غاليتي دمعه
لصدى اسطرك وقع خاص في قلبي..
فلقد لامست شيئا من كياني 
سلمتي من كل مكروه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسرح جميل جداً
مسرح أختلف كثيراً عن المسرح الذي تعودنا عليه
ولكن كل ما أحتوى عليه هذا المسرح
كان من واقع الحياة
واقعنا الذي نعيش 
والذي يحكي عن قلوب وأرواح
أختارت أن تختفي إلى عالمها الثاني والمجهول عنا
وذلك برحيلها عنا وهي في هذه الحياة
قبل ان تختار لها العالم الثاني ..

دمعة على السطور 
لو مهما كتبتُ هنا من كلمات
لما وفت هذا الابداع حقه ..
سلمتِ وسلم قلبكِ وقلمكِ النابضين بكل ماهو رائع وجميل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ...

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي دمعة على السطور*


*أبــدعــتي فــي إخ ـتـيــاركي للمـوضــوع


لا ح ـرمنــا الله ذوقــك المميــز


دمــتي بســ ع ــادة

*

----------


## MOONY

غاليتي دمعه ع السطور
أبدعتي
في هذا الطرح
كان رائعاً ومميزاً
تحياتي القلبيه لكِ

----------


## طيف للأمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أخيتي دمعة /* 
*طيف للأمل حضر مسجلا أعجابه بأبداعك الرائع وكلماتك الراقية وحسك المرهف وخيالك الأكثر من رائع* 
*غاليتي* 
*بقيت معك في مسرحك وقد ترأت لي فصوله* 
*استشهد بكلماتك* 
*( ربما نرحل يوماً عن هذه الحياة فلنترك بصمة على مسرح الأخرين وعلى مسرح الحياة ككل ... كل على شاكلته يختار بصمته )* 
*أتمنى ان يكون لحضوري المتواضع بصمة صغيرة بين سطورك* 
*كوني مميزه دائما ً* 
*حفظك الله* 
*طيف للأمل*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

عذرا 
وقفت كثيرا في مسرحك
وجدت انه قد خيم الظلام الحالك فيه
وتمثلت لوحدي هناك اجسد
مسرحيه الايحاء الصامت
اتحرك يمنى ويسرى واحرك كل ماوحلي وانا بصمتي المغلق
ابحث هنا وهناك ولكن لم اجد شي يذكر او اعتمد عليه لاطلق
 صفارة تعلن البدء او تلعن النهايه 
فكل من وجدتهم قد رحلوا ووقفوا على باب المسرح ملوحين بايديهم كعلامه لرحيلهم
حزنت قليلا ولكن سرعان مابددته فهذا هو حال الوجود
سلمت اناملك اخيه فقد كانت حروفك رائعه بل قليل المدح فيها
وعذرا ع الوقفه التي وقفتها
تقبلي مروري
دموووعه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كلمات تحتوي بين حناياها ..
> 
> معنى والف معنى ..
> 
> تعمقت في كلماتك الكثير ..
> 
> وظليت اقراء واقراء ولم اجد سوى ..
> ...



 *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*أخي الكريم شبكة...*
*عذراً لهذا الغموض الذي اعترى أسطري..*
*فسار إلى قُرّاءها..*

*خالص الشكر والاحترام...*
*لطيب حضورك..*

*وتشريفك هنا في صفحتي...*
*أصدق الدعوات لكم..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> مرحبا ،،
> 
> 
> مسرحكِ مختلفةٌ مضامينه ،،
> في حين شكلياته تتفق مع بقية المسرحيات ،،
> الرائع هنا _ هو _
> أنكِ :
> المسرح ، المؤلف ، القاص ، الغموض ، العنوان ..
> كل شيءٍ هنا جميل ،،
> ...



*أهلاً ببراءة...* 
*غاليتي ...*
*أسعدني جداً...* 
*وابهج قلبي..*
*تواجدكِ المشرق بين سطوري..*
*فكلماتكِ في حق ماقدمت..*
*تاجاً من الزهور كلّل رأسي..*
 

*نور تواجدكِ امتلأت منه زوايا صفحتي...*
*فبعث نور كلماتكِ إلى كل الأرجاء...*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 
*جُل شكري..وأصدق دعائي..*
*بين يديكِ عزيزتي..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غآليتي دمووووعه المحبوبه / دلع حلو مــــو ؟ 
> 
> دآئمآ خيآلك ِ رآئع وكلمآتك ِ أروع .. 
> جميله هي كلمآتك ِ أخيه فعلآ نحن من نجعل لنآ ذكرى بين محبينآ .. 
> فنحن من نجعل النآس يحبونآ بكلآمنآ الحسن ، بذكرنآ ، بكل تصرفآتنآ .. 
> سلمت ِ لنآ غآليتي وسلم لنآ أهل الإبدآع .. 
> دمنآ في توآصل بإذن المولى  
> تحياتي
> 
> نبوووووووووضه



* غاليتي نبوضة..*
*يتجلى جمال روحكِ...في كل مكان ..*
*فتتركين بصمتكِ...*
*مع ابتسامة تخلفينها...*

*فتنعكس على مُحيا وجهي..*
*حضوركِ راااااااااااائع...وتواجدكِ يسعدني ..*

*جُل دعائي لكِ...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اراني على تلك المنصه
> 
> اسمع تصفيق جماهير غفيره وتصفيرهم
> قلبي يخفق رهبة ورغم ذاك ينتشي طربا
> و ادعو في صميم قلبي ..
> اللهم زد من يحبني جنونا فيني وامنح من يكرهني نعمة العقل..
> لأجدني افيق من حلم يقظتي هذا,, على صدى من بقو حولي
> معدودين على اصابعي .. هم من بقيت ملامحهم ترافقني وحاشاها ان تطوى قيد النسيان.. 
> حلم طالما راودني.. ان احجز لي مقعدا في كل القلوب..
> ...



 *غاليتي أميرة المرح...*
*لطالما جذبني سحر أسلوبكِ...*
*شدتني إضافاتكِ التي تبصمينها هنا وهناك...*


*حروفكِ هنا...*
*كوسام على صدري ...*
*افتخر فيه دوماً...*


*فكل الشكر ..وخالص الامتنان..ابثهما لكِ أخية..*
*لروعة إشراقكِ..*

*وجمال إضافتكِ...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مسرح جميل جداً
> مسرح أختلف كثيراً عن المسرح الذي تعودنا عليه
> ولكن كل ما أحتوى عليه هذا المسرح
> كان من واقع الحياة
> واقعنا الذي نعيش 
> والذي يحكي عن قلوب وأرواح
> ...



 *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..ياهلا ومراحب..*

*غاليتي همس...*
*أنا هي من يعجز قلمها*
*من أن يخط...ولو مجرد حروف..*
*علّها تُعبر عن سعادتي بهذه الاطلالة المشرقة ..*
*وشكري وامتناني لهذا الحضور النيّر..*

*اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *خيتي دمعة على السطور*
> 
> 
> *أبــدعــتي فــي إخ ـتـيــاركي للمـوضــوع* 
> 
> *لا ح ـرمنــا الله ذوقــك المميــز* 
> 
> *دمــتي بســ ع ــادة*



*أخي الكريم..شاري الطيب...*
*يعطيك العافية على هذا الحضور الطيب..*

*وكل الشكر والاحترام*

* لطيب أحرفك وكلماتك*

* بين سطوري..*

*تمنياتي لك بكل توفيق* 
*وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غاليتي دمعه ع السطور
> أبدعتي
> في هذا الطرح
> كان رائعاً ومميزاً
> تحياتي القلبيه لكِ



 
*غاليتي ..موني..*
*أنتم المبدعون بإطلالتكم..*
*المبدعون بسحر كلماتكم..*

*أسعدني كثيراً...تواجدكِ الراقي..*
*بين سطوري..* 
*كل الشكر لجمال حضورك..*
*وطيب تواجدك..وعطر كلماتك..* 
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أخيتي دمعة /* 
> *طيف للأمل حضر مسجلا أعجابه بأبداعك الرائع وكلماتك الراقية وحسك المرهف وخيالك الأكثر من رائع* 
> *غاليتي* 
> *بقيت معك في مسرحك وقد ترأت لي فصوله* 
> *استشهد بكلماتك* 
> *( ربما نرحل يوماً عن هذه الحياة فلنترك بصمة على مسرح الأخرين وعلى مسرح الحياة ككل ... كل على شاكلته يختار بصمته )* 
> *أتمنى ان يكون لحضوري المتواضع بصمة صغيرة بين سطورك* 
> ...



 *غاليتي ..طيف للأمل..*
*أهلاً وسهلاً بكِ بين أسرتك...*

*كلماتكِ...كغيثٍ من السماء..*
*حروفها تساقطت على قلبي الصغير..*

*فأبهجته كثيراً..*

*عزيزتي..*
*رفعتِ لي شأناً بكلماتكِ هنا..*
*رفع الله شأنكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*


*طيف للأمل...*
*اتمنى ألا تكوني آمالكِ مجرد أطياف..*
*واسأل الله أن تكون لكِ*
* قصوراً مُشيدة من أحلام وآمال مُحققة ..*
*بإذن الله..وبحق الوجهاء عند الله..*


*كل الشكر لنور تواجدكِ...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> عذرا 
> 
> وقفت كثيرا في مسرحك
> وجدت انه قد خيم الظلام الحالك فيه
> وتمثلت لوحدي هناك اجسد
> مسرحيه الايحاء الصامت
> اتحرك يمنى ويسرى واحرك كل ماوحلي وانا بصمتي المغلق
> ابحث هنا وهناك ولكن لم اجد شي يذكر او اعتمد عليه لاطلق
> صفارة تعلن البدء او تلعن النهايه 
> ...



* أخيتي وغاليتي دمعة الأحزان..*
*تشرفت صفحتي ..وأضاءت ..*
*لنور إطلالتكِ فيها...*

*إن كان هناك ستار قد أُسدل على مسرحي..*
*فهنا أرفع الستار ترحيباً بكِ بين سطوري..*

*كل الشكر لأضافتكِ التي اعطت لكلماتي رونقاً خاصاً...*

*وخالص الدعاء اقدمه بين يديكِ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## رنيم الحب

غــــاليتي ..
** دمعـــــة على السطور ** 
أذهلني مسرحــك .. ربما كان من وحي خيالك المبدع 
لكنـــه .. يدل على ذوق راقي وأسلوب لبـــق .. 
لقد أوصلتي لنا معـاني جميلة وقيم مثالية يجب التمسك بهـا 
فكلنـــا راااحلون .. ولاندري من سيرحل أولآ .. أهــــم أحبتنا 
ومن أستعمرو قلوبنا وكانوا لنا البلسـم الشافي .. فقلوبنا لاتحتمل ذلك 
لأنهم أحتلو مكانهم بيننا 
أم نحـــــــن من سيرحل ..!! لكن .. لنفكر قليلآ بم سيذكروننا ..؟؟
هل خرجنا بصورة جميلة يتذكروننا بها ويشتاقون لنــا .. 
اذن .. فلنحــــاول أن نجعل لنا مكانآآ رائعـآآ في قوب أحبتنا 
ولنكن متحــــابين في الله ولله .. 
ولنحجز مقـــــاعدنا في مسرحية الحياة قبل الرحيل المحتوم 

أخيتي .. أعجــز عن وصف رووعة قلمــــك 
واصلي ابداعك .. ونحن في شوق للمزيـــد
وليوفقك الباري أينما تكوني 
أختــــــــــــــك ..
.×.رنيـــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ماهذه الابدعات عزيزتي 
مسرحيتك جداًرائعة وخيالك في غاية الروعة
قلب ينبع ويفيض بالكلمات الحلوة 
أسلوبك دائماًيجدب ويدخل القلب من غير 
طرق الباب 
أنار الله قلبك بإيمان وحب الرحمان 
موفقة بعين المولى

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب .....~* 

*لآ أريد أن أستسلم لوآقع مرير ..!*
*يحتمهـ علي زمني .!!*
*~* 
*كلمآت وقفت عندهآ مليآ ...* 
*أعجبتني وأسرتني ..~*
*مع ترآبطهآ ببعض الغموض ....* 
*توقفت أبحث بين تلكـ الحروف لمفتآح للغز ..!*
*لكنني لم أستطع ..!*
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيه دمعهـ .....* 
*رآآآق لي جدآ نزفكـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ...~* 
*كبريـــــآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أرفعو الستار لحظهـ ،،*
*جئتـ أعتليـ المنصهـ ،،*
*لديـ شيئاً منـ أشياء ،،*
*و يتوجبـ عليّـ الإيضاحـ ،،*
*رجاءً ،،*
*لا تصفيقـ ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*أنصتو لما أقولـ ،،*
*هنا مسرحـ بُنية أركانهـ على قواعد قلبـ الدموعـ ،،*
*فـ هلـ ليـ أنـ ألقيـ عليكمـ كلمة و أعود ،،*
*إلى حيثـ عوالميـ و قلبيـ المفقود ،،*
*،،،*
*جئتـ أخلد صرختيـ ،،*
*ضد الظلمـ و الجحود ،،*
*و أتركـ أحرفـ لـ أصحابـ العقولـ ،،*
*إنـ كنتـ تعتقد أنـ ما مضى يعود ،،*
*فـ عشـ فيـ ظلمة الجهلـ أبد الدهور ،،*
*و إنـ كنتـ تنتظر منـ أحد معروفـ ،،*
*فـ أقبعـ فيـ قوقعة الخذلانـ على مر العصور ،،*
*لا أحداً هنا يكترثـ لـ ما تقولـ ،،*
*و لا يعنيـ أحداً أنكـ تموتـ ،،*
*أصنعـ لـ نفسكـ منـ نفسكـ ملجأً ،،*
*و خلد أثار عزمكـِ على الصخور ،،*
*فـ الأنسانـ أنسانـ بـ عقلـ و صمود ،،*
*و إلا ،،،*
*فـ سلامـ على عمركـ المفقود ،،*
*دموووعـ السطور ،،*
*روعة مسرحـ دموعكـِ ،،*
*تسرقـ العقولـ ،،*
*و جمالـ سطوركـِ ،،*
*يجرنا لـ عوالمـ القلوبـ ،،*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ مقعداً ،،*
*سـ يبقى على المنصة موجود ،،*
*يخلد تمرد للدموعـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غــــاليتي ..
> 
> ** دمعـــــة على السطور ** 
> أذهلني مسرحــك .. ربما كان من وحي خيالك المبدع 
> لكنـــه .. يدل على ذوق راقي وأسلوب لبـــق .. 
> لقد أوصلتي لنا معـاني جميلة وقيم مثالية يجب التمسك بهـا 
> فكلنـــا راااحلون .. ولاندري من سيرحل أولآ .. أهــــم أحبتنا 
> ومن أستعمرو قلوبنا وكانوا لنا البلسـم الشافي .. فقلوبنا لاتحتمل ذلك 
> لأنهم أحتلو مكانهم بيننا 
> ...



*غاليتي رنيم الحب...*
*أرى لمساتكِ هنا وهناك ...*
*ولاسيما في القسم بيننا..*

*لفتتني روعة حضورك...*
*ولكن ماأسعد قلبي أكثر وأكثر ...*
*هو أنكِ جعلتي صفحتي....*
*محطاً...حطتتِ فيه رحالك...*
*وخلفتي ورائكِ بصمتكِ الرائعة...*
*كل الشكر..لجمال حضورك...ونور إطلالتك..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ماهذه الابدعات عزيزتي 
> مسرحيتك جداًرائعة وخيالك في غاية الروعة
> قلب ينبع ويفيض بالكلمات الحلوة 
> أسلوبك دائماًيجدب ويدخل القلب من غير 
> طرق الباب 
> أنار الله قلبك بإيمان وحب الرحمان 
> موفقة بعين المولى



* ياحبيبة قلبي..*
*كل ذلك... وجدتيه هنا...*
*لأنكِ قرأتيه بروحكِ الطاهرة...*
*وقلبكِ الصافي...*
*وعينكِ الرائعة...*

*لايكتمل لكلماتي جمالاً...*
*إلا بروعة تواجدكم احبتي...*



*أخية..*
*خذي كل شكري..*
*وجُل امتناني..*
*لنور تواجدكِ...بين سطوري..*
*اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ الطاهر..*
*بحب من هم النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *مرآحب .....~*  
> *لآ أريد أن أستسلم لوآقع مرير ..!*
> *يحتمهـ علي زمني .!!*
> *~* 
> *كلمآت وقفت عندهآ مليآ ...* 
> *أعجبتني وأسرتني ..~*
> *مع ترآبطهآ ببعض الغموض ....* 
> *توقفت أبحث بين تلكـ الحروف لمفتآح للغز ..!*
> *لكنني لم أستطع ..!*
> ...



* ياهلا وغلا...*

*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*حضوركِ...يسعدني..*
*فأنا هي من تُطيل الوقوف..*
*عندما يرائى لها حبر قلمك بين السطور..*

*لكِ حضور متميز...*
*يبهج القلب...*
*فلاتحرميني منه أبداً...*
*كوني نجمة تضيئ سماء صفحاتي دوماً...*

*كل الشكر لروعة إطلالتك.....*
*بين أحرفي....*

*وخالص الدعاء اقدمه لكِ...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *أرفعو الستار لحظهـ ،،*
> *جئتـ أعتليـ المنصهـ ،،*
> *لديـ شيئاً منـ أشياء ،،*
> *و يتوجبـ عليّـ الإيضاحـ ،،*
> *رجاءً ،،*
> *لا تصفيقـ ،،*
> *فقط ،،*
> *أنصتو لما أقولـ ،،*
> *هنا مسرحـ بُنية أركانهـ على قواعد قلبـ الدموعـ ،،*
> ...



* غاليتي للدموع إحساس...*
*عندما لاح نور إطلالتكِ واعتلى على منصتي...*
*رأيتها أجمل وأجمل...*

*بجمال كلماتك..*
*فكل حرف..*
*أضاف رونق وجمال لكل حرف وضعته...*

*حضوركِ ..متميز..*

*فقد أضاءت له أرجاء صفحتي....*
*اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

عزيزتي : دمعه على السطور

أتخذت لي مقعداً بين الجماهير 
وعيني تتجول في إرجاء مسرحكِ بدهشة
وإذني تُصغي لما تقولينهُ بإنصات
ويديّ تسارع في التصفيق لكِ وتزدادُ قوة أكثر وأكثر
لإبداعكِ غاليتي
مميزة دائماً
أعذري فقر كلماتي بحقكِ
وتضاءلُ حروفي أمام نور حرورفكِ
فأنا مهما قلت
لا لن يفي بقدركِ

حبيبة قلبي : دمعه
أمنيتي 
أو ربما كانت من أكبر أحلامي
أن أحجز لي مقعداً في قلوب الكثيرين
ممن أحبهم وأحترمهم
لكن لا علمَ لي إن كانوا يرغبون في وجودي في قلوبهم أم لا !!
لكنهم في قلبي كالبصمة التي لا تنمحي أبداً

فهل لي بحجز مقعداً في قلبكِ غاليتي ؟؟؟؟

رعاكِ الله أين ما كنتِ غاليتي
ودمتي بعز وهناء
في أمان الله



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا 
 :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> عزيزتي : دمعه على السطور
> 
> 
> 
> أتخذت لي مقعداً بين الجماهير 
> وعيني تتجول في إرجاء مسرحكِ بدهشة
> وإذني تُصغي لما تقولينهُ بإنصات
> ويديّ تسارع في التصفيق لكِ وتزدادُ قوة أكثر وأكثر
> لإبداعكِ غاليتي
> ...



 

حبيبتي.. 

لطالما خلّف تواجدكِ... 

احمرار على الوجنتين.. 

خجلاً ...من سحر أحرفك..
 
الروعة تزدهر في نور إطلالتكِ... 

والجمال.. لاينبثق ولا يكتمل ... إلا بضياء تواجدكِ... 


غاليتي .. 


ثقي..وكوني متأكدة دوماً... 
أن لكِ على مسرح القلب ..موقع خاص..  





احتليته.. بطيبة أخلاقك... 


وطهر قلبك... 


وجمال روحك... 
فليمتد لكِ موجاً.. من شكري ومودتي... 
وأصدق دعائي بين يديكِ... 
فاقبلي ذلك من أختكِ..دمعة.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------

